# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  سوال فنی در مورد FileGroup ؟

## sajjad_kochekian

با سلام

من چنیدین دیتا بیس دارم  که بعضی از آنها واقعا حجیم شده اند و در همه آنها از فایل گروپ استفاده کرده ام .
یک کروپ دارم به نام basic
یک کروپ دارم به نام index
که جدول ها رو روی Basic می سازم  و ایندکس ها رو روی گروپ index.
 حالا توی بعضی از جستجو ها مشکل پیدا کرده ام.

توی برنامه هنگامی که می خواهد جستجو انجام دهد برنامه یکم هنگ می کنه بعد هم Time Out میده .

البته توی خود اس کیو ال همیشه اینطور نیست. البته بعض مواقع طول میشکه.

یکی از دوستان گفت که این مشکل مربوط به گروپ ها میشود .
ایا این ممکن است.
البته من یک مرتبه ایندکس ها رو روی Basic ساختم ولی مشکل برطرف نشد.

نکته: بعضی مواقع بعد از دوبار و بعضی مواقع بعد از یک بار Reindex این مشکل برطرف میشه ولی بعد از ثبت چند رکورد دوباره همین طور میشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
شما File Group که ایجاد کردید هرکدوم رو روی یک فایل قرار دادید؟ اگر اینطوری نیست که فقط کاراضافه ای انجام دادید. چون استفاده از File Group زمانی تاثیر داره که شما هر کدوم رو روی یک هارد قرار بدید که سرعت خواندن و نوشتن شما زیاد شود. فکر میکنم با حذف اینها مشکلتون حل شود.

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

منظورتون را درست متوجه نشدم.
یعنی اگر من 5 فایل گروپ دارم هر پنج فایل را باید روی پنج هارد جدا گانه ذخیره کنم.

من هر فایل گروپ را روی یک فایل ذخیره می کنم.




> سلام
> شما File Group که ایجاد کردید هرکدوم رو روی یک فایل قرار دادید؟ اگر اینطوری نیست که فقط کاراضافه ای انجام دادید. چون استفاده از File Group زمانی تاثیر داره که شما هر کدوم رو روی یک هارد قرار بدید که سرعت خواندن و نوشتن شما زیاد شود. فکر میکنم با حذف اینها مشکلتون حل شود.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ببینید قرار دادن FileGroup های مختلف روی یک هارد عملا تاثیری در کار شما ندارند چه بسا مقداری کار شما رو سخت تر میکنه. FileGroup رو برای این قرار دادن شما بتوانید عملیاتهای مختلف رو از هم تفکیک کنید و روی هاردهای مختلف قرار بدید تا بازدهی شما بره بالا. وگرنه قرار باشه همه اینها روی یک هارد باشن به جز یک تفکیک مجازی کار خاصی صورت نگرفته است.

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

حجم دیتابیس من خیلی زیاد نیست و اگر بخواهم فایل گروپ را از هم جدا کنم کارم را توی بک آپ ها یکم سخت میکنه.

اگر بخواهم ایندکس ها رو یه جوری برنامه ریزی کنم که سرعت یکم بره بالا چه کاری میشه انجام داد.

----------

